# Nikon D3200



## P015 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello everyone, I've always liked photography and have some skill in Photoshop, so I wanted to take the plunge and buy a DSLR camera. I was looking to get a good beginner camera and some sites online suggested the Nikon D3200. I have read through many of the reviews and people are saying good things about it. Does anyone here have any experience with this camera? Would anyone recommend it?

Amazon.com: Nikon D3200 24.2 MP CMOS Digital SLR with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 AF-S DX VR NIKKOR Zoom Lens (Black): NIKON: Camera & Photo

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Way better combo would be buy a used/refurbished D5100 body and a prime 50mm lens. 

You'll get way more functionality and sharper photos + it will do better in low-light. 


This - Amazon.com: Nikon D5100 16.2MP CMOS Digital SLR Camera with 3-Inch Vari-Angle LCD Monitor (Body Only): Electronics reburbished, then choose seller cameta camera)

And this - Amazon.com: Nikon 50mm f/1.8G AF-S NIKKOR FX Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras: NIKON: Electronics
Total price - ~$620

Thats $70 more than your original choice, but it will be worth $300 in camera quality.

(since the lens is FX, it would actually be 75mm on your DX body)


----------

